# Welcome to the herd Yzma!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We had a beautiful little female cria born today. She's the sweetest little thing. I was hoping we would get a female from my two guardian llamas so I was so excited to see this little girl. I love her markings too...chocolate w/ four white socks and a little white on her head and neck!  

Anyway, the sire's name is Kuzco and the dam is Pacha so I had to stay with the Emperor's New Groove theme and name this little girl Yzma. I think it fits her. :greengrin: 

Pictures below!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

LOVE Emperors New Groove! haha

congrats


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

awww how cute!! congrats!


----------



## Jamieluvshernigis (Dec 13, 2010)

So so cute!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

very cute!! You are very lucky-congrats :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...so cute... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

OOOooh she is so adorable. Gosh, what a beautiful cria!


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! She look cuddly.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

AWWWW SO CUTE! I love her colors too!!! So great! Thank you sooo much for posting pictures of her! Tell her I said welcome to the world


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks so much guys. 

I took a few more photos of her today. She's filling out nicely and so soft and fluffy!  She's also found her legs and isn't to wobbly today. :greengrin: Anyway, her dad was giving her kisses and some of the goats were coming up to check her out. She's such a sweet little thing.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's beautiful!  Love the white marking on her face! Congrats! :clap: :leap: :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty baby! She's adorable


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Very cute. I am thinking of getting a llama guard. What do the do to dogs and other threats? Do they make a lot of noise? I had been looking at a donkey but he was soooo loud. Very sweat guy but his bray was like nails on a chalk board.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks.  I really like them. We have lots of coyotes come out at night and I have yet to lose one since I got these guys. Basically they're a very curious animal and don't like something strange in their pen or around their pen so if something gets in they usually go running up to it and chase the threat around. If they get really upset they make a loud, high pitched call. Good guards have been known to chase and stomp on a dog when it gets in their pen. When my two see a dog out in a field or something they will pace up and down the fenceline.

They don't make a lot of noise, they're actually really quiet and will make kind of a soft, quiet call to each other. Not annoying or loud. 

It takes some looking around to find ones that are actually good and trained at what they do. I've heard the female with cria are excellent guards. I keep the breeding pair and have had great success with them. I had one llama before who was scared of everything, so it does take work in actually finding the right fit. I personally would recommend a pair though. They seem to be more confident and content. :thumb:


----------

